# Hex-Logic Alternative



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Been searching for 2 days now on various sites (Mainly use CYC) to get 4" White Hex-Logic pads all of which seem to be out of stock, What other pad on the market is similar to this?

So many different brands, with different colour schemes :wall: :wall::wall: :wall:

Thanks!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

From CYC
Lake Country White CCS pad would be closest
Rupes White polishing pad is also worth trying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

tosh said:


> From CYC
> Lake Country White CCS pad would be closest
> Rupes White polishing pad is also worth trying
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks  too confusing looking at all these pads :lol:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Serious performance has some hex logic pads if you want them. 

I personaly would suggest you Lake country hydrotech pads if you can get them!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm hosting the original PDF on my webspace if you need it :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I get my Lake country pads from Amazon 😀. 

I quite fancy trying the royal pads, but I don't know where to get them from?? 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Top Banana (Oct 26, 2010)

Sicskate said:


> I get my Lake country pads from Amazon &#55357;&#56832;.
> 
> I quite fancy trying the royal pads, but I don't know where to get them from??
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


I use Royal Pads, I like them a lot better than Flexipad that I used to use, you can purchase direct from royalpads.co.uk


----------

